# Schnell sein, schneller werden-Wie fahrt ih schnell?



## reifenfresser (11. September 2010)

Hallo Forum!

Zur Zeit fahre ich wieder sehr viel schnelle Trails. Die Vogesen im Elsaß in Frankreich waren ein wahnsinns Fahrtechnick Training (vor allem Hinterrad-versetz Geschichten usw.), aber hier aufmeinen heimischen Trails bin ich nic wirklic schneller geworden. Eher sogar langsamer. Hauptsache sind, ist ja wohl verständlich, die Kurven. Der Boden auf meinen Trails ist sehr locker, teils sandig. Daher rutsche ich auch sehr schnell (Reifen übrigens Nobby Nic 2.25) und habe daher meistens angst davor, mich in die Kurve reinzulegen.

Wie werdet ihr schnell? Ich habe glaube ich ne ziemliche Blockade im Kopf. Geschwindigkeit ist für mich momentan große Kopfsache. Wenn ich dann sehe wie die ganzen extrem-Downhiller ihre Sachen runterschreddern, und die Fetzen richtig fliegen lassen, frag ich mich wie die das machen. Ich will da näher dran kommen. Derzeit eier ich of so durch ne Kurve, und den einfach nur "boaaaa war das lahm!" 


Was habt ihr da so für erfahrungen gemacht? Mich würde sehr intressieren, wie ihr schnell geworden seid, oder wie ihr versucht, es zu werden.


LG Reifenfresser


----------



## floggel (11. September 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Wie werdet ihr schnell?


Schnell kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (11. September 2010)

bei mir hats einfach iwann den schalter umgelegt und jetzt kann ich es "fliegen lassen" also einfach dieser drang, immer die kontrolle zu behalten(mit bremsen zu und verkrampft) war weg und ich konnte das bike "laufen lassen"... wichtig war dabei auch, die angst abzulegen, abzuheben.

zur kuvenechnik kann ich sagen: VORHER! bremsen, vorne tief, ellenbogen NACH AUSSEN! gebeugt, die unterarme zeigen nach oben (liegestütz-position), druck aufs kurvenäussere Pedal(selbiges also unten), schwerpunkt tief, also knie gebeugt, blick nach vorn aufs kurvenende.
ich hoffe, das hilft ein bisschen. ansonsten fahren,fahren, fahren  und sich immer wieder an die saubere fahrtechnik erinnern

und: HIRN AUSSCHALTEN...


----------



## Iconoclast (11. September 2010)

wenn du dich so sehr in schutzkleidung einpackst wie nen DHler, haste auch keine angst mehr vor der geschwindigkeit


----------



## snoopz (11. September 2010)

Nobby Nic sind glaube ich auch nicht die optimalen Reifen für sandigen Untergrund, zumindest ist das mein Gefühl.

Aber im Endeffekt schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an - Übung macht den Meister. Und wenn die Muffe geht, können Protektoren zumindest psychologisch helfen. Auch: Schließ Dich anderen Fahrern in Deiner Gegend an und übe gezielt mit denen. Dabei ist es relativ egal, ob die viel besser sind oder nicht. Jemand der von außen schaut, kann oft - auch ohne "Fachwissen" - sehen, was schiefgegangen ist.


----------



## flyingscot (11. September 2010)

Am Reifen würde ich das gar nicht festmachen: Es kommt ja auch etwas auf das Rad bzw. dessen Einsatzzweck an. An meinem CC-Racer macht der 2.1-Zoll Nobby Nic vorne eine sehr gute Figur. Und auch in dieser Radklasse kann man mit guter Kurventechnik ne Menge rausholen.

Und die Technik ist beim DH-Bike und CC-Racer nahezu gleich (wie oben beschrieben), nur das ich mein CC-Racer wegen den dünnen Reifen nicht so extrem in der Kurve runterdrücke...

Einen Fehler, den ich früher gerne gemacht habe: Wenn man merkt, dass man langsam aus der Kurve getragen wird, weil die Reifen im Grenzbereich sind habe ich mich meistens dabei ertappt zu bremsen. Und durch des Heraustragen aus der Kurve will man instinktiv natürlich stärker bremsen. Das verschlimmert die Situation allerding! Besser einfach mal die Bremse loszulassen -> mehr Kurventraktion!

Allerdings geht das so nur, wenn man nicht viel zu schnell ist. Dann ist beherztes bremsen besser als mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit aus der Kurve zu fliegen.


----------



## snoopz (11. September 2010)

OK, da hast Du recht. Ich habe jetzt (mal wieder) nur an mein Enduro gedacht, und da fliegen die 2.4" NN demnächst runter, weil die doch nicht so geil im Schlamm und auf Sand sind, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## jan84 (11. September 2010)

Mir pers. hat, zum Verschieben meiner Grenzen / meines Wohlfühlbereiches, folgendes sehr viel gebracht:

- Regelmäßig mit technisch stärkeren Fahrern unterwegs sein.
- Sich bewusst machen wo genau das Problem ist. z.B. Warum rutscht in einer bestimmten Kurve jetzt das Vorderrad weg? Warum kommt der Kollege super problemlos durch ne schnelle verblockte Passage und ich verkrampfe total? ...
- Spaß am Trainieren von Fahrtechnik.
- Beim Trainieren von sehr verblockten oder schnellen Passagen Reifen die richtig Grip haben (MuddyMary GG, Maxxis Highroller DH 42,...) zu verwenden. Wenn die Fahrtechnik dann sitzt und der Kopf frei ist klappts mit den meisten Reifen. 
- Sattel runter (hatte mich lange dagegen gewehrt). 
- Regelmäßig in nen Bikepark (egal mit welchem Bike). 
- Ein Bike mit Reserven (überdimensioniert ) hat mir viel beim Überwinden mentaler Blockaden geholfen. 
- Protektoren. An mein Limit was die Geschwindigkeit angeht geh ich eigentlich nurnoch komplett eingepackt (Safety Jacket, Fullface ,...).
- Sich auf dem Bike entspannen. Nicht verkrampfen sondern immer locker stehen. Blick weit genug nach vorne. Was direkt vor deinem Rad (wenige Meter) passiert ist egal, das solltest du vorher schon registriert und drauf reagiert haben. Wenn irgendwas unmittelbar vorm Reifen ist kannst du eh nichts mehr ändern, blockierst aber schnell mental. 
- Wenn der Kopf nachhaltig nein sagt wird nicht gefahren. 

und außerdem:
- Fahren, fahren, fahren, fahren...

Hab so die letzten beiden Jahre doch ziemlich massive Fortschritte gemacht was die Fahrtechnik angeht, irgendwann kommen dadurch halt neue Probleme, aber die sind bei der Frage erstmal egal . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dosenbrot (11. September 2010)

Später bremsen. Weil wer später bremst, ist länger schnell!


----------



## LeonF (11. September 2010)

Mir is noch was eingefallen: Pushen hilft (mir zumindest) ungemein, den speed und die kontrolle zu behalten. Außerdem hab ich im frühen Frühling/Spätherbst/Winter viel auf parkplätzen und im stadtpark fahrtechnik geübt. Auf Asphalt (also unter kontrollierten bedingungen(keine steine/wurzeln im weg und gleicher grip überall) kann man einfach super an sauberer haltung etc. feilen und balance übungen machen(bringen dir extrem viel fürs bikegefühl). und: sich von kumpels kritisieren lassen. und: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit  also wenn man Angst hat: Rad laufen lassen! und noch was: du musst dein Rad unter dir arbeiten lassen d.h. du musst mit Ellenbogen und knien unebenheiten wegschlucken und das vorderrad seine linie suchen (lenker locker halten) lassen und über gewichtsverlagerung, bike in kurven legen und blickführung steuern. Also  du musst so ein gefühl entwickeln: " mir ist egal, was mein rad unter mir macht (also auch, wenn das z.B hinterrad mal wegrutscht), ich kann (mit eben erwähnten mitteln) noch steuern" Am besten , du kaufst dir ein Fahrtechnikbuch und übst fleißig (hast ja jetz genug zeit) aufm Parkplatz, wenn du nicht noch ein fahrtechniktaining (mit schwerpunkt auf kurventechnik) machen möchtest...


----------



## Tom Servo (11. September 2010)

Vor lockerem Dreck und Sand braucht man keine Angst zu haben. Falls die Reifen mal rutschen, finden sie meistens direkt wieder Grip. Und wenn nicht, rutscht man wenigstens noch so halb kontrolliert, da das Zeug bremst. So Stronz wie Kiesel usw. hingegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. September 2010)

Was mich schnell gemacht hat:
1. Erfahrung. Und die kommt leider nur durch üben, üben, üben!
2. Üben (hatte ich´s schon erwähnt?): Vollbremsung aus jeder Geschwindigkeit auf jedem Untergrund bei jedem Gefälle.. Egal ob das Vorderrad blockiert oder das Hinterrad steigt: Das darf einem keine Panik mehr verursachen. Respekt ist natürlich dennoch geboten, und man sollte seeeehr langsam anfangen zu üben.
3. Kurventechnik: Bewußt Kurven (mit Auslaufzone!) immer schneller anfahren, bis irgendwas anfängt zu rutschen. Auch mal das stärkere Bremsen in Kurven üben, auch wenn man es ihn der Praxis vermeiden sollte. Wenn man weiß, wie das Rad wann reagiert, wird man ruhiger. Auch hier selbstverständlich nicht bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten anfangen zu üben!
4. Der richtige Rahmen: Ich persönlich komme z.B. mit längeren Hinterbauten besser klar, und mit einem langen Nachlauf. Anderen gehts umgekehrt. Macht viel aus.
5. Reifen: Ersetzen nicht die Übung, aber ich persönlich mag Reifen, die sehr kontrolliert rutschen, vor allem vorne. Den Albert fand ich vorne nicht so begeisternd, der Nobby gilt als besonders schwierig. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Maxxis Highroller für gemischten Untergrund und dem Swampthing bei Nässe gemacht: Reifen für Trottel, genau das richtige für mich. Wenn sie anfangen wegzurutschen, hat man noch ewig Reserven. Mit dem Ritchey ZMax Classic und dem IRC Trailbear bin ich in dieser Hinsicht auch sehr zufrieden, aber die können bei glatten Flächen (Wurzeln etc.) nicht mithalten.


----------



## Scott-y (11. September 2010)

Nimm dir einen Trail vor den du sowieso schon magst und fahre ihn öfter ( in Begleitung). Wenn´s dir zu langsam ging ...runter vom Bike, denn Berg wieder rauf und noch mal. Wenn dann deine Begleitung noch ein Auge mit drauf wirft finden sich auch schon mal ein paar Fehler.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. September 2010)

Fahr mit Bedacht.
Also überleg warum die in dieser oder jener Kurve nicht schneller fährst und versuch es nocheinmal.

Am Ende macht Dich nur Übung und durch Übung gesteigertes Selbstvertrauen schneller.

Wichtig ist ruhig am Radl zu bleiben und den eigenen Horizont der "Wohlfühlzone" nach hinten zu verschieben bzw zu erweitern.
Das geht eben nur durch Fahren, Fahren, Fahren.
Du mußt Erfahren das es eben auch möglich ist eine Kurven ohne Bremsen zu durchfahren. Diese Kurve kannst Du dann als Referenz für die nächste hernehmen usw.

Schafft man sich eine "Bibliothek" mit gemeisterten Schlüsselstellen, kann man diese bei Bedarf abrufen und als "Wegweiser"oder Leitfaden hernehmen.

Also neue Kurve, 10 m zum Entscheiden ob voll abbremsen oder Schwung mitnehmen, im Kopf poppt Schild auf, dass Du genau solch eine Kurve schon einmal mit ordentlich Schwung gefahren hast und tippst die Bremse nur leicht an.

Klappt auch bei Sprüngen, Gaps usw.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. September 2010)

Ich hab die Kurventechnik mit einer wirklich primitiven Übung sehr gut gelernt: Um mein Haus ist eine Wiese mit nicht zu hohem Gras. Da hab ich einfach mal etwas Schwung geholt, mit dem Rad eine Kurve gemacht und dabei mit dem kurveninneren Arm das Rad so weit wie möglich runtergedrückt. Wichtig auch: Das KOMPLETTE Gewicht aufs äusere Pedal, und dieses schaut nach unten. Hab auch eine sehr niedere Haltung dabei eingenommen.

Und immer die Kurve so scharf nehmen, wie es dir lieb ist, also nicht zu viel über deine Grenze. Wenn du wegrutschst, kannst du dir dabei auch sogut wie gar nicht wehtun.


Ich hoffe, dass ichs nicht zu blöd erklärt habe...


Grüße


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (14. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> wenn du dich so sehr in schutzkleidung einpackst wie nen *DHler*, haste auch keine angst mehr vor der geschwindigkeit


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

^^ wie wirst du denn schnell 



floggel schrieb:


> Schnell kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (14. September 2010)

seit dem ich vorne von 180 auf 203 und hinten von 160 auf 180 gewechselt hab bin ich auf einmal schneller. hatte wohl vorher immer muffensausen, weil ich dachte ich komm nicht zum stehen wenn ich muss. das hat mir schon viel gebracht.


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Ich ziehe immer die Bremsen voll an und trete dann 
geht ab wie sau


----------



## 3xA (14. September 2010)

Bikerffm schrieb:


> Ich ziehe immer die Bremsen voll an und trete dann
> geht ab wie sau


Burnout? 


Ich verkrampfe auch ziemlich schnell (ka wieso) aber was kann man dagegen tun? Ihr habt viel geschrieben von: "Nicht verkrampft sein, locker stehen" usw. aber wie bring ich das "verkrampft sein" weg?^^

Gruss


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

hmm gute Frage 
treten bis die Kurbel bricht ?


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> Burnout?
> 
> Ich verkrampfe auch ziemlich schnell (ka wieso) aber was kann man dagegen tun? Ihr habt viel geschrieben von: "Nicht verkrampft sein, locker stehen" usw. aber wie bring ich das "verkrampft sein" weg?^^
> 
> Gruss



Kommt mit der Routine... Denke da hilft nur Erfahrung...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Gades (15. September 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass bei mir der letzte Winter sehr viel Sicherheit bei Kurvenfahrten und auch allgemein gebracht hat.
Also sobald diesen Winter wieder Schnee liegt, ab auf die Straße um die neue, makellose Schneedecke zu zerfahren^^

Ansonsten kann man nur sagen. Fahren, Fahren, Fahren. Bei dem einen gehts schneller mit der Sicherheit bei den anderen halt was länger. Bei mir hats ziemlich lange gedauert.


----------



## EL_BOB (15. September 2010)

was mir enorm gegen das verkrampft sein geholfen hat war das bewusste ausnutzen des Federwegs.... heißt ich habe mir eine Strecke gesucht die ich schon paar mal gefahren bin aber eben immer mit verkrampfter Haltung und verkrampften Fingern an der Bremse. Die Strecke bin ich dann immer und immer wieder bewusst langsam gefahren und hab jede noch so kleine Welle bewusst übertrieben mit Armen und Beinen quasi "in den Federweg" gedrückt. So übertrieben wie es in vielen Bike Tutorials dargestellt wird....
Genauso bin ich langsam in die Kurve gefahren, Blick ans Ende der Kurve, kurveinneres Bein hoch und das kurvenäußere Bein runter.....
Bewusst langsam und übertrieben sauber... schau dir auch immer wieder gut gefilmte Filme von Usern oder so an und versuch Ihre Technik nachzumachen...
Du wirst sehen du wirst schnell sicherer und schneller! Und manchmal musst du einfach laufen lassen. Also Protektoren an und einfach mal die Bremse auf machen. Auch wenn dein Kopf was anderes sagt... (dabei natürlich klein anfangen und nicht gleich zu viel wollen)....
Gut ist auch sich die Zeit zu nehmen sich die Abschnitte genau anzusehen die man fahren will und sich eine Linie zu suchen. Damit übst du dir auch mal schnell wärhend der fahrt die beste Linie zu suchen und kannst bessere reagieren...

Natürlich, wie die Vorposter schon geschrieben haben, geh mit Freunden biken... von denen lernt man am besten...

greetz


----------



## mr.j0e (15. September 2010)

um mal ein paar Sachen zu erwähnen die noch nicht kamen:
-Kurve am äußeren Rand anfahren (Rechtskurve links und umgekehrt)
-vorher bremsen (ohne zu blockieren, Intervallbremsen), idealerweise erst direkt am Scheitelpunkt
-ggf runterschalten
-Kurveninneres Pedal nach vorn, Pedale parallel zum Oberrohr
-am Scheitelpunkt einlenken
-In der Kurve wieder nach außen tragen lassen und wieder anfangen zu pedalieren
-wieder hochschalten

wichtig auch: keine Panikbremsungen wenn das Hinterrad ein wenig "driftet" ist ganz normal, genauso kann auch das Vorderrad mal ein bisschen rutschen.
Die Geschwindigkeit auf die du runterbremst lernst du recht schnell einzuschätzen mit ein wenig Erfahrung


----------



## Grashalm (15. September 2010)

Fahrtechnik Bücher lesen hilft auch


----------



## Jetpilot (15. September 2010)

andere reifen kaufen, die bücher bringen genau gar nichts, vielleicht hab ich auch nur die falschen angefangen zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (16. September 2010)

Radlfilme mit Kumpels gucken und dann nachmachen
Ist auch immer gut jemanden dabei zu haben der einen beobachtet
Oder einfach mal in den nächsten Bikepark und dort die Schnelleren beobachten. Einfach ansprechen und fragen hilft auch.

Fundamentals ist ein sehr gutes und unterhaltsames Lehrvideo.
Dort erklärt Steve Peat, Greg Minaar usw. Fahrtechnik


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

fime sind auf jeden fall besser als bücher, weil eben die verbalisierung und anschließende deverbalisierung fehlt. Fand immer das hier ganz gut: http://www.bikeskills.com/blog/?page_id=422


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (16. September 2010)

Am besten mit starren Bike fahren. Da lernt man Fahrtechnik und die Geschwindigkeit spürt man besser. Allerdings ist da Null Fehlertoleranz, falsche Linie und die Bodenprobe ist sicher.


----------



## jan84 (16. September 2010)

Mim Starrbike fährt man aber einfach vollkommen anders, vA andere andere Linien als gefedert... Danach muss man sich erstmal fragen wie man dann mit gefedert schneller wird...


----------



## Bikerffm (17. September 2010)

jaja ich kann nur wiederholen was schon gesagt wurde 
Bremse so fest ziehen wie es geht und einfach treten 
kann sein das man bei den ertsen malen noch etwas unsicher ist aber das legt sich 

Wie beim Autofahren halt 
da muss man ja auch voll in die eisen steigen und dann gas geben


----------



## R5D5 (17. September 2010)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> -vorher bremsen (ohne zu blockieren, Intervallbremsen), idealerweise erst direkt am Scheitelpunkt
> -am Scheitelpunkt einlenken


Ich vermute mal, du meinst jeweils den Einlenkpunkt - der Scheitelpunkt ist (ungefähr) in der Mitte der Kurve. Und als unsicherer Fahrer sollte man vor der Kurve mit dem Bremsen fertig sein, in die Kurve reinbremsen ist wesentlich schwieriger. Oder?


----------



## coldmirow (18. September 2010)

Steck mal mit Kumpels öfter mal einen Slalom (damit meine ich einen wie bei Sichtungen ab), der auch mal über Steil stücke und Wurzelpassagen führt ab (am besten mit Auslaufzone), dass hat mir Richtig geholfen, hier lernt man auch das Anstellen vom Bike und Reinbremsen in die Kurve ohne dass man beim kleinsten Fehler gleich vom nächsten Baum abgekratzt werden muss


----------



## wurzelsau (18. September 2010)

Hi reifenfresser! Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, was für ein Bike du hast. Zwei Dinge waren für mich entscheidend:1. das richtige Rad, von Racefully auf Allmountain, heute Freerider. Was mit dem Race fully gar nicht ging in Kurven, ist mit dem Freerider völlig easy. Mindestens doppeltes Tempo. 2. Ich lege nicht mich in die Kurve, sondern lege/drücke das Rad, wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben, in die Kurve. Auch driften ist jetzt drin. Und Flatpedale sind ebenfalls sehr hilfreich.


----------



## DH_Neuling (18. September 2010)

wie meinst du das mit VR in die kurve legen???

ich übe nämlich zurzeit das VR in der kurve zu belasten aber irgendwie maule ich mich mehr als das es klappen würde -.-

das VR rutsch einfach immer zur anderen seite weg, jemand  tipps??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HandyEntsperrer (18. September 2010)




----------



## Jetpilot (18. September 2010)

mach das mit dem fahrrad, dann bist du gut


----------



## stoppelhoppler (18. September 2010)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


>



kein wunder dass die jungs schnell sind ... die haben ja auch keine bremsen dran


----------



## lotus1990 (19. September 2010)

Ich habs gestern mit Arme anwinkel probiert, bisher war ich auch immer total verkrampft. Durch die angewinkelten Arme arbeite ich automatisch mit dem ganzen Körper mehr mit und bin wesentlich schneller als davor.


----------



## R5D5 (19. September 2010)

HandyEntsperrer schrieb:


>


So gehts natürlich nur mit ordentlich Vortrieb am Hinterrad während man um die Kurve fährt. Geht auch, würd ich aber nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

ich will da an was erinnern: 





> kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niggel96 (23. September 2010)

hi
ich fahre nobby nic ( 2.25) jetzt schon seit zwei jahrenund bin sehr zufrieden ob auf sand oder im matsch aber für sehr hohe geschwindigkeiten ist ehr nich gerade der beste riefen besonder auf geterten wegen ist er nicht der beste


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2010)

und jetzt?


----------



## der_koma (9. Oktober 2010)

was auch ganz gut hilft sich selbst fotografieren oder filmen lassen.
dann hat man sein eigenes kurvenverhalten vor augen und kann sich an den eigenen fehlern orientieren.
zum thema schnell werden ist noch zu sagen das man vorraus schauendes fahren konsequent üben muss. klappt ganz gut indem man das untere drittel seiner brille abklebt damit man nicht mehr nur 2 meter vors vorderrad schaut.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (30. Oktober 2010)

rutschen üben kann man zum beispiel bei anliegern indem man versucht in den anlieger reinzurutschen da kann man auch nicht hinfallen(klappt zumindest bei mir). und was hier schon einige geschrieben haben, mit dem ans ende der kurve schauen, ich hab mich früher immer dabei ertappt das ich langsam fahren muss, weil ich nicht richtig seh was vor mir kommt das heißt ich hab direkt vor den reifen geschaut, jetzt mittlerweile ist es um einiges besser geworden ich bin eindeutig schneller geworden weil ich jetzt automatisch, ohne das es mir auffällt, ans ende der kurve oder einfach viel weiter schaue und das kommt leider nur durch übung. und wenn du anfangs deinen fuß runter tust ist das auch nicht schlimm, das kannst du ja mit der zeit noch ändern.


----------



## bAd_taSte (31. Oktober 2010)

Bikerffm schrieb:


> hmm gute Frage
> treten bis die Kurbel bricht ?



Da kann ich nur zustimmen:


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Oktober 2010)

boah, wie is das passiert? 5m drop ins flat?


----------



## bAd_taSte (31. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, nee zum Glück nicht. Ist bei ca. 30 cm Fallhöhe und 5 km/h passiert.
Evtl. ist die Kurbel nicht für 3 Jahre DH ausgelegt gewesen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (1. November 2010)

sieht aus wie ne Holzfeller.


----------



## bAd_taSte (1. November 2010)

...O.C.T. um es genau zu nehmen.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. November 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> ...O.C.T. um es genau zu nehmen.


Oo hab mir die letztens erst gekauft^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (1. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, knappe drei Jahre DH bei ca. 90-95kg Fahrergewicht. Also kein Grund zur Panik, andere Kurbeln müssen das erstmal schaffen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. November 2010)

war/bin mit denen auch mehr als zufrieden, aber jetzt btt.

Wenn man das ganze durchüberlegt, muss man sich nur "in" den Boden pressen und so möglichst viel Grip aufbauen.
Alle vorher genannten Punkte bewirken genau das.
Mir hilft das ungemein beim Fahren.


----------



## bAd_taSte (5. November 2010)

Nabend,

um auch mal was zum Thema zu schreiben:

Ich stelle hier mal ein paar wichtige Grundregeln, an die ich mich immer zu halten versuche, zur Diskussion (ein paar wurden schon genannt, ich erwähne sie aber trotzdem nochmal):

- Entweder lenken ODER bremsen, denn Stollen haben nur begrenzten halt
- Folgerichtig VOR den Kurven soweit runterbremsen, dass in der Kurve nicht mehr nachgebremst werden muss. Falls man zu langsam ist: Treten
- Kurven immer weiten außen anfahren und dann eng durch den Scheitelpunkt durch (außer in Anliegern, da versuchen das Rad immer senkrecht zur Bodenoberfläche zu halten)
- Stellen zum Lenken oder Bremsen genau auswählen, also auf Wurzeln oder nassen, glatten Steinen einfach Bremsen auf und laufen lassen
- man muss jeden Stein und jede Wurzel auf der Strecke kennen, die man runterrasen will, zumindest wenn man das Risiko minimieren will
- Über Würzeln oder Steine und da wo es einen durchrappelt versuchen das Rad zu entlasten und drüber zu lupfen
- Richtige Wahl des Materials, sprich passende Reifen mit passendem Luftdruck für den Untergrund. Wenn der Reifen zu viel Druck hat, dann bremst es nicht nur übermäßig viel, der Reifen springt auch und verliert Bodenkontakt
- In Anliegern immer in die Kurve legen, nicht das Bike reindrücken
- In Kurven das äußere Pedal voll belasten und das Rad mit dem Knie runterdrücken
- Nicht erschrecken, falls das Rad mal beginnt etwas zu rutschen. Wenn du es nicht übertriben hast, fängt es sich nach einem kurzen Moment wieder
- Sehr agil auf dem Rad stehen und immer mitbewegen, wenn Bodenwellen oder sowas auf dem Weg sind. Verscuhen Bodenwellen (auch Wurzelballen o.ä. zu pushen, also entlasten beim Drüberfahren und danach direkt reindrücken. Damit erhält man noch ein wenig Extraschub

Wenn mir noch mehr einfällt, werde ich mich wieder melden.

Gruß und schönen Abend!
bAd_taSte


----------



## snoopz (6. November 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Verscuhen Bodenwellen (auch Wurzelballen o.ä. zu pushen, also entlasten beim Drüberfahren und danach direkt reindrücken. Damit erhält man noch ein wenig Extraschub



Oder auch genau das Gegenteil: Wenn man keine richtige Bremsfläche findet, kann man durch schlucken von Unebenheiten langsamer werden.


----------



## bAd_taSte (6. November 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Oder auch genau das Gegenteil: Wenn man keine richtige Bremsfläche findet, kann man durch schlucken von Unebenheiten langsamer werden.



Klar ist das auch möglich, sich langsamer rütteln zu lassen, das scheint mir jedoch mit ein wenig Kontrollverlust einher zu gehen.
Und es passt irgendwie nicht zum Titel:"*schneller* werden"


----------



## snoopz (6. November 2010)

Naja, ab und zu muß man halt bremsen. Insbesondere, wenn man wirklich zügig unterwegs ist, kann man das aber nicht immer mit den Bremsen (wenn man reibungsmäßig schon an der Grenze fährt). Wenn man dann vor einer Kurve z.B. eine kleine Senke hat, schluckt man die und muß nicht mehr so viel "konventionell" bremsen. Das sollte vom Grip her günstiger sein.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. November 2010)

die vorstellung, dass alle kurven grundsätzlich ohne bremsen durchfahren kann, habe ich schon vor einiger zeit begraben. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt nicht als besonders guten Fahrer bezeichnen würde, wage ich behaupten zu können, das es Kurven gibt, die ohne Bremsen nicht fahrbar sind, beispielsweise solche mit starkem gefälle, welches an sich selbst bei enorm langsamer anfahrt eine so starke beschleunigung hätten, das man am kurvenausgang entweder wegrutscht oder den kurvenradius nicht halten kann. Deine Aussage ist insofern nur wahr für
a) kurven mit steigendem anlieger, der eine beschleunigung in der kurve zulässt
b) solche mit schwachen oder ohne gefälle, sodass man nicht (stark) beschleunigt wird.
Dann nämlich ist es vorteilhaft die durchs Bremsen entstehende Kaft zu reduzieren (die ja nur eine der Tangentialkraft gleichgerichtete Kraft ist, sodass die Resultierende den Gripverlust erklärt)


----------



## Boogyman (7. November 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> ...
> - Entweder lenken ODER bremsen ...
> - Folgerichtig VOR den Kurven soweit runterbremsen, ...
> ...



Lehn/Brems-Verhältnis, aufbereitete Theorie für Interessierte. "traction circle"








*Link zum Artikel*


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. November 2010)

ist für Motorräder, da gibts nen ganz schönen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. November 2010)

nö ist theoretisch genau dasselbe, weil es ein neigesystem ist, das kurvenstabilität über die neigung gewinnt.
man kann es doch viel einfacher beschreiben:
beim lenken wirkt eine Kraft tangential zum Kurvenkreis, für den Fahrer als zentrifugalkraft wahrnehmbar. Diese greift vereinfacht an den beiden radaufstandspunkten an. Überschreitet die ZFK die Haftreibungskraft nicht, ist alles gut.
Wenn man nun ein Bremskräfte wirken nun in genau dieselbe richtung, werden also addiert. Demzufolge wird die Haftreibungskraft bei geringerer Kurvengeschwindigkeit überschritten und das Rad bricht aus.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. November 2010)

hmm ja, aber man muss doch schon bedenken, dass bei einem Motorrad meistens ganz andere Reifen verbaut sind (die runden bei Sportlern).
Außerdem ist der Untergrung entscheidend.
Außerdem spielt die Geschwindigkeit und das Gewicht des Fahrzeuges noch eine Rolle.
Ich denke, man kann das nicht so pauschal sagen.


----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

ich glaub ich bin hier allein mit meiner fahrtechnik aber in kurven lass ich mein hinterrad machen was es will und ich denk nur daran wo das vorderrad hinsoll meistens rutscht das hinterrad dann aber man ist schneller um die kurve gekommen das gilt aber nur bei relativ spitzen kurven


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2010)

Es gab mal im Dirt Mag vor einiger Zeit einen Artikel über das schneller werden und das trainieren dafür....neben dem fahrtechnik faktor ist es m.e. nach auch wichtig sich beim dh training oder beim fahren regelmäßig aus der eigenen "comfort zone" in möglichst kontrolliertem maße heraus zu bewegen, bzw. an die grenze zu bewegen.


----------



## Capic Biker (25. November 2010)

Du must über deine eigene Grenzen gehn um neue Grenzen zu schaffen.
Ist doch überall so! Oder nicht ?


----------



## singeltrailer (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
hab mal ne frage also ich fahr ein dual rt von ghost mit 130mm federweg und bin bis jetzt alles runtergekommen (zb x-line etc) is das normal das ich auf recht wurzligen und steinigen strecken wie zb Freeride am goaßkopf (Bikepark Geißkopf) so viel auf dem bike "arbeiten " in form von senken und heben des Vorderrades muss. Oder mach ich da was falsch also der Downhiller an dem ich vorbeigefahren/gefallen bin hat gesagt so langsam war ich nicht.

mfg Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

na wenn du schon an Downhillern vorbeifährst ist das ein gutes zeichen. Und ja das ist normal


----------



## singeltrailer (13. Dezember 2010)

ok gut zu wissen weil in den vids von den pros schauts immer so leicht aus aber wer das mal selber gemacht hat weis das nicht so is 

mfg Simon


----------



## snoopz (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn einfach noch 7cm Federweg mehr arbeiten können, wundert es ja nicht, daß man als Mensch da nicht mehr so viel machen muß. Außerdem fliegen die über viele Sachen durch ihre hohe Geschwindigkeit einfach drüber. Das merkt man selbst sehr schnell, wenn man z.B. Treppen fährt. Langsam muß man echt arbeiten, schnell merkt man die kaum noch.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Dezember 2010)

gerade die Pros arbeiten enorm viel, und so zu fahren kostet auch mehr kraft und kondition, aber leztendlich ist man schneller, eleganter und sicherer unterwegs...


----------



## RetroRider (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja, frontlastig + uneben ist anstrengender als es aussieht, das ist normal.

Allgemeiner Tip: Auch für Hobbyrumgurker lohnt es sich, am Vorderrad bei Gelegenheit auf einen DH-Reifen umzurüsten: Doppeltes Gewicht aber dafür halber Luftdruck. Wenn´s ruppig wird, kann ein vermeintlich "schneller" Reifen trotz Federweg zur Spaßbremse werden.


----------



## singeltrailer (14. Dezember 2010)

naja die reifen sind bei mir nich das problem meine minor 2,35 haben gefühlsmässing ziehmlich viel grip

mfg Simon


----------



## RetroRider (14. Dezember 2010)

Kann es sein daß du Minion meinst? 

Der Tip war auch eher an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet. Viele Hobby-Biker haben von den Erkentnissen der letzten 10-15 Jahre Nichts mitbekommen, und fahren noch immer mit 4 bar rum. Dabei kann man am Vorderrad auf 2 bar runtergehen, mit DH-Reifen je nach Einsatzgebiet sogar bis 1 bar.
Dabei geht´s nicht primär um Grip, sondern um Dämpfung. Wenn der Reifen steinhart ist und wild rumspringt, nützt auch die teuerste Federgabel nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Dezember 2010)

zumahl weniger luftdruck (=mehr auflagefläche) die reibung gar nicht erhöht...will ich nur anmerken


----------



## snoopz (15. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> zumahl weniger luftdruck (=mehr auflagefläche) die reibung gar nicht erhöht...will ich nur anmerken



Zumindest nicht auf losem Boden. Auf der Straße (und vmtl. auch auf ordentlich festgewalzten Waldautobahnen) dagegen merkt man das ganz ordentlich.


----------



## focusshredder (15. Dezember 2010)

ja auf der staße is das sch. wenn man dann von 8jährigen kindern überholt wird wenn man nicht so viel power hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (15. Dezember 2010)

focusshredder schrieb:


> ja auf der staße is das sch. wenn man dann von 8jährigen kindern überholt wird wenn man nicht so viel power hat



Ich weine auch immer innerlich, wenn ich im Schritttempo die Straßen hochkrieche. Andererseits denke ich mir, daß ich die Kraft lieber für den Wald aufhebe. Wenn ich auf der Straße schnell sein will, hole ich das Rennrad aus der Garage.


----------



## R5D5 (16. Dezember 2010)

focusshredder schrieb:


> ja auf der staße is das sch. wenn man dann von 8jährigen kindern überholt wird wenn man nicht so viel power hat


Deswegen tüftle ich schon länger an einem System, das auf der Straße automatisch den Luftdruck erhöht und im Gelände die Luft wieder rausläßt. Bisher leider ohne jeden Erfolg.


----------



## snoopz (16. Dezember 2010)

Nennt sich Luftpumpe


----------



## RetroRider (16. Dezember 2010)

Also meine Luftpumpen sind noch manuell.
Wie wär´s mit einem Nabendynamo-betriebenen Mini-Kompressor?


----------



## snoopz (16. Dezember 2010)

So nehme er eine CO_2-Pumpe. Da braucht man nur noch Knöpfchen drücken 

Aber zum Nabendynamo: Da kommt wohl kaum genug Leistung raus, um eine Pumpe zu betreiben. Ansonsten ist die Idee einigermaßen gut.


----------



## R5D5 (16. Dezember 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Also meine Luftpumpen sind noch manuell.
> Wie wär´s mit einem Nabendynamo-betriebenen Mini-Kompressor?


Sowas in der Richtung würde mir vorschweben - ein Mini-Kompressor in der Nabe, der direkt durch die Bewegungsenergie angetrieben wird. Ich hätte auch Ideen wie der konkret aussehen müßte, allerdings fehlen mir die Mittel um auch nur einen rudimentären Prototypen zu bauen.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (16. Dezember 2010)

Fahrtechnik!


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

Ganz einfach: Silbernitridtabletten zum einzeln zünden und ein ansteuerbares Ventil


----------



## RetroRider (17. Dezember 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik!



Hirn abschalten!

Hilft zumindest bei mir. Da ich ein Kontrollfreak bin, werden bei mir die meisten Stürze durch fehlende Lockerheit verursacht. Übrigens: Nirgends kann man Hirnabschaltung so gut üben wie im Schnee.  Nur die Anfahrt zu den Trails ist etwas schwieriger als im Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

da ist die anfahrt doch glatt schon training


----------



## RetroRider (17. Dezember 2010)

Das ist zur Zeit fast etwas zuviel Konditionstraining.

Tip: Reifenluftdruck irrsinnig weit absenken, dann geht´s auf festgetretenem Schnee etwas schneller. (Dafür steigt das Durchschlag- und Ventilabrissrisiko und die Karkasse ächzt. Vorsicht bei dünnen Karkassen und Faltwulst.)


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

"Hirn ausschalten" den spruch find ich klasse


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2010)

boah nee, geh weg damit


----------



## focusshredder (1. Januar 2011)

@RetroRider  wenn der druck zu weit abgesenkt is geht auch die felge kaputt


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Januar 2011)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung würde mir vorschweben - ein Mini-Kompressor in der Nabe, der direkt durch die Bewegungsenergie angetrieben wird. Ich hätte auch Ideen wie der konkret aussehen müßte, allerdings fehlen mir die Mittel um auch nur einen rudimentären Prototypen zu bauen.



Wurde vor zwei drei Jahren schon vorgestellt, ein Artikel meine ich im Mountainbike Magazin, umgebautes Stevens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (2. Januar 2011)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Richtung würde mir vorschweben - ein Mini-Kompressor in der Nabe, der direkt durch die Bewegungsenergie angetrieben wird. Ich hätte auch Ideen wie der konkret aussehen müßte, allerdings fehlen mir die Mittel um auch nur einen rudimentären Prototypen zu bauen.



Gibst schon, war mal in einer Bike-Zeitung drin Der Antrieb des Kompressor sitzt an der Sattelrohrstütze und über ein Regelventil steuert man den Luftdruck in den Reifen und in den Dämpfern. Mal googeln..... Die Technik um die Luft von der Nabe auf´s drehende Rad zu bekommen gab es auch da schon.   Das Ganze war noch nicht Serienreif aber funktionstüchtig


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2011)

Von der Transition Bike Company gibt es skills videos:

eins über Wurzelfahren (Lars'n'Bars, grade auf nsmb.com), und eins über's Kurvenfahren, "Cornering clinic with Lars Sternberg", gibt's bei Vimeo glaub ich.


----------



## berdi (4. Januar 2011)

also ich wurd immer schneller nachdem ich dauernd ne abfahrt in der die kurven voll mit sand warn gefahrn bin seitdem komm ich super durch kurven durch 
Lg Marcel


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2011)

für kurven kann man sich super angewöhnen den kurvenäußeren fuß abzusenken. Einfach bei jeder gelegenheit machen.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> für kurven kann man sich super angewöhnen den kurvenäußeren fuß abzusenken. Einfach bei jeder gelegenheit machen.



Ja, aber was dann noch fehlt ist je nach Kurve die angemessene Gewichtsverlagerung, bzw. der Einsatz der Hüfte und des Oberkörpers...vom Blick ins Kurvenäußere ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## lupaxy (17. Januar 2011)

ich finde gute technik bei andren abschaun bringt enorm viel...ich schau auch in meiner freizeit viel gut gemachte videos von pro`s an oder auch rennen...dort sieht man super schön wie locker manche durch steinfelder peesen oder sonste was...

wie auch hier:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/16499680"]in[focus] team-edit 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

ist zwar eher auf sprünge ausgelegt, aber auch sehr flowig...


----------



## LeonF (17. Januar 2011)

lupaxy schrieb:


> ich finde gute technik bei andren abschaun bringt enorm viel...ich schau auch in meiner freizeit viel gut gemachte videos von pro`s an oder auch rennen...dort sieht man super schön wie locker manche durch steinfelder peesen oder sonste was...



Stimmt... hab ich vergessen. Hat mir auch wirklich enorm viel geholfen!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2011)

Downhill Body positioning video.

Von der Transition Bike company, auf pinkbike gefunden.


----------



## lupaxy (17. Januar 2011)

super video


----------



## garbel (17. Januar 2011)

Na toll, jetzt krieg ich die Mucke nicht mehr aus'm Ohr *fußwipp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

